# Dayton, Ohio



## wade_may

Where can I find Morel mushrooms in Dayton and surrounding areas?


----------



## buckeyebowman

In the woods! Nice try. I'm guessing you're new to this. No one, and I mean absolutely NO ONE is just going to hand you a spot. That would be like telling you where the hidden gold mine is. You can ask for, and receive, general info like what kinds of trees should I look for? (elm, ash, apple, tulip tree, sycamore, poplar) What kind of habitat? (Generally open woods, upland areas. But don't overlook creek bottoms as long as they're not too wet. Morels don't like wet feet) Stuff like that. But you have to do your own push ups. Check other posts here and in General Discussion. Lots of info to be had. Then get out there and start looking.


----------

